# Deputy William Walters Kemper County MI Sheriff's Department



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Mississippi Officer Dies in Crash

It's a time of mourning at the Kemper County Sheriff's Department, where officers are remembering one of their own. 
59-year-old Deputy William Walters died in a two-vehicle crash Sunday afternoon on Highway 16 East of DeKalb. 
"Not only was he a deputy and a worker, but he was a friend to me," said Sheriff Sam Tisdale. 
Tisdale says that's what makes the loss so hard. For the past seven months, Walters had worked with the Kemper County Sheriff's Department. This same department lost a dispatcher, Shandy Hudson, who was killed in an accident while on her way to work three years ago, and Sheriff Mike McKee was killed in the line of duty ten years ago. 
"Just like I say, we were already short personnel, deputies especially. We had one out on knee surgery, sick. He's going to be gone a couple of months and it's all devastating, and then this happens," Tisdale said. 
To help the department deal with the loss, officers from around the state with a special law enforcement support team are now assisting with counseling and helping with arrangements. 
Visitation and a memorial service for Deputy Walters will be held Wednesday from 5 p.m. until 7 p.m. at Stephens Funeral Home in DeKalb. 
Following the service, his remains will be transported to his home state of Florida, where Walters will be laid to rest. 
Meanwhile, with five deputies still on staff, Tisdale says his department is continuing to cope.
"We'll overcome," said the sheriff. "We'll still have law enforcement in Kemper County."

Information From: _WTOK-TV_


----------

